# Can anyone help with my 6-8wk old stray?



## kgb26 (Oct 6, 2010)

I had a tiny kitten take up residence under my shed. We fed him, and eventually managed to trap him with the help of the RSPCA last night.
We put him in a cat cage, where he has a pyramid bed, so somewhere to hide, litter, food, water and some toys. I took him to the vet this morning and she has checked him over, apart from a belly full of worms, he seems to be otherwise healthy. She estimates his age as 6-8 weeks. The trouble is that he seems so subdued, not like a normal kitten at all. I have handled him a couple of times today, to clean him out and provide new food, he did not put up a fight, he is not interested in play, and hides at the back of the cage in a part I have put a blanket over, or in his bed. He does seem really traumatised. I have had quite a few cats in my time, and have never seen a Kitten so utterly lacking in life, but the vet assures me he is healthy.
Any advice? Will he come out of it? How should I best continue with his care and socialisation, the vet didn't seem to think he had much contact with humans in his short life and was probably born wild somewhere.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

kgb26 said:


> I had a tiny kitten take up residence under my shed. We fed him, and eventually managed to trap him with the help of the RSPCA last night.
> We put him in a cat cage, where he has a pyramid bed, so somewhere to hide, litter, food, water and some toys. I took him to the vet this morning and she has checked him over, apart from a belly full of worms, he seems to be otherwise healthy. She estimates his age as 6-8 weeks. The trouble is that he seems so subdued, not like a normal kitten at all. I have handled him a couple of times today, to clean him out and provide new food, he did not put up a fight, he is not interested in play, and hides at the back of the cage in a part I have put a blanket over, or in his bed. He does seem really traumatised. I have had quite a few cats in my time, and have never seen a Kitten so utterly lacking in life, but the vet assures me he is healthy.
> Any advice? Will he come out of it? How should I best continue with his care and socialisation, the vet didn't seem to think he had much contact with humans in his short life and was probably born wild somewhere.


Hi welcome to the forum.I dont have any experience to help with your situation but didnt want to read and run.Have you checked the surrounding area for any other little kittens,or a mum.He may be part of a litter that has been disturbed.I'm sure someone experienced in this situation will be along soon,good luck.Keep us posted.


----------



## tyrole (May 5, 2009)

Bless him, he's just frightened as well as feeling a little under the weather.
I'm no expert but I would be inclined to just leave him settle for a few days.
Somone more experienced will be along shortly I'm sure 

Well done on helping him


----------



## kgb26 (Oct 6, 2010)

Thankyou, I hope someone can help. I have yet to see how my 17 year old bag puss will react to him, but for now I am keeping them well seperated to not spread diseases etc. I wonder if seeing another cat eventually will help him. We have checked, even been out late at night with torches looking for the rest of the litter, but no luck so far.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

I remember when I took in a cat who was living in my garden and her kittens appeared on the scene a couple of weeks later (aged about six weeks, according to the vet). They'd been living in the garden and not had any human contact and although their mum soon became tame again the kittens were very scared and one just hid for days and days behind a fish tank when we tried to home him with a friend at about eight weeks of age. She brought him back to me after a couple of weeks because he just wasn't her idea of a pet cat. I had both the kittens for the rest of their lives and he became a perfectly normal cat eventually but it took a long time (whereas his wilder sister never trusted anyone but me and my husband). 

It's really early days for you at the moment, the puss has only been with you a day so will need time to settle down, everything is so different from what it is used to. Good luck and it's great that you've given the poor little thing a home, it will soon realise where it is well off!


----------



## kgb26 (Oct 6, 2010)

Well, I checked on him at 6.45 this morning, and he hadn't eaten any of the food I left him, or peed or poo'd. Knowing that tiny kittens can dehydrate really quickly, I decided to gently wake him up. I got some wet food, and watered it down, and then took him out of the cage, and just sat on a cushion on the floor and held him, stroking him under his ears and at the top of his nose, then something happened, a just discernable little purr started to form! We stayed like that, very quiet for about 10 minutes, and then I put him back in the cage, and he wolfed the food down. He let me sit there and watch him eat, but he is still very very nervous nervous. I went out to an appointment at 8.40, and came back at 9.30am, and repeated the excersize of holding him for 5 minutes, and got another much bigger purr this time. I am going to pop out and see if I can get one of those electric pheramone machines that are suposed to calm cats....has anyone tried these? Still no pee or poo, is this a bad sign?


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

The electric thing is called a Feliway plug in and yes I do think they help...but it sounds as if you are doing just great! 
I think the lack of action in the litter tray is fairly normal settling in behaviour...try damping a cotton wool pad or wedge of loo paper with warm water and gently wipe his bottom to stimulate the reflex to pooh/pee. Doing this straight after feeding will be extra effective. Pop him in the tray once you have done it, maybe have a little dig in their with him to show him how it is used.
It i good he is eating...kittens are pretty sociable eaters so it is good you are giving him a cue as to how and when. Hand feeding small tidbits of cooked/raw meat would encourage him to eat and act as a bonding exercise.
Oh.....and we need pictures!


----------



## kgb26 (Oct 6, 2010)

Thankyou so much, I have just come back from the pet shop and plugged in the Feliway next to his cage. I also got some kitten litter, as I think the pulped wood one I use for the old lady is too 'crunchy' for him, and it frightens him. I have left him with some kitten milk, and will feed him again in a couple of hours and try the bottom wiping trick! Very grateful for all advice, I am so determined he will survive, and become a happy cat.

Pictures to follow, promise!


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Just to say that I've taken in a stray puss in the past week and she took 24 hours to wee and 48 hours to poo! I know you have to be more careful with a little kitten but it's surprising how long an adult cat can hold it all in when placed in a new environment. Glad you're doing well with your new cat.


----------



## kgb26 (Oct 6, 2010)

We have lift off! Left him in peace and quiet for an hour and we have a poo, not only that, in the kitten litter, and covered up!

I am sorry, I feel like a new Mum reporting on the content of their babies nappies!

Every little bit of progress he makes is utter magic, I can't tell you!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I feel your joy.It is a bit of a worry when "poo" gets us excited:lol::lol:All you need now is a pee and you have a full set.:thumbsup:.Glad to see it is all going well.


----------



## kgb26 (Oct 6, 2010)

Cuddle and lunchtime, and he is sat in his bed purring and 'making dough',
could this be progress?

Promise photo soon!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

kgb26 said:


> Cuddle and lunchtime, and he is sat in his bed purring and 'making dough',
> could this be progress?
> 
> Promise photo soon!


Think its safe to say that is progress.:thumbup:


----------



## 1971 (Aug 16, 2008)

aww what a nice thread, well done you.

sounds like your doing great. Having quiet bonding time will certainly help.

keep us posted..


----------



## kgb26 (Oct 6, 2010)

I hope this works! Tiny boy at tea time tonight. Awful photo of me, but who cares?!

Interestingly, the old lady can see him through the window, and has taken to stalking up and down outside yowling in anticipation of his meals times. As a consequence of this, I go and pet her and feed her first, and she is quite happy, she then gives me permission to attend to him. She is also getting fed three or four times a day now, so I am going to have to rashion her 2 meals a day between 4! It's not too difficult, as she is on Royal Canin senior dried food, so presumably I can just weigh 2 bowls and divide between his anticipated meal times. It's just as well I work from home, this is all prooving very time consuming!....but hopefully worth it.

We introduced some more family to him tonight, my daughter and husband and I sat there very quietly whilst he ate, and then he got straight in the litter tray, without a second glance at any of us! Everyone had a little stroke, and then he fell asleep.

This is turning into the kitten diaries, but I am bound to need more advice as he advances out of the cat cage and into the house. I probably won't attempt this until he has been vaccinated in 2 weeks time. I don't want either him or the old lady to catch anything from eachother. She is vaccinated and front lined, but she can suffer if their are fleas about, as she is old and doesn't groom herself very much anymore, and hates being brushed....hence the 'bag puss' look!

Keep you posted.......


----------



## kgb26 (Oct 6, 2010)

Sorry, photo not working, I will do it properly tommorow.....


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Kitten diaries are great :thumbup:Makes us all feel part of it.All sounds to be going well.Keep up all the good work.


----------



## kgb26 (Oct 6, 2010)

We moved the boy into my office this morning, so he is around me all the time whilst I am working. I think my husband thinks I will get more work done that way! At least he won't get lonely during the day.

Our conservatory is a bit of a 'picadilly circus' with people in and out all the time, so it will be quieter for him in the office, but he will get used to a human being around all the time.

He showed great interest in a rolly kitten toy this morning, but is still too shy to actually go for the 'pounce'!

I hope this photo works......


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Ohhhh....I want one!
What a little sweety and sounds like he is settling in well.
MORE pictures, MORE daily updates pleeeeeese.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

He is a real cutie.Does he have a name yet.


----------



## kgb26 (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm just off to bed, but thought I'd just check in with an update on today.

Buffie, he has a nick name at the moment we call him 'Pan' after Peter Pan, because he is a lost boy!

He has really taken to my daughter aged 16, he is a bit of a flirt. I walked in the room whilst she was sat with him, and he was rolling around on his back, putting on a show for her!He will play with her with his toys as well, which is good.
As soon as I walked in, he sat up looking very demure and sensible!
He has been much more lively today, and has discovered the toys we got for him and taken one into his bed for a roll around. 

The only worry I have is that he has got a swollen little belly. He has eaten and drunk quite a bit more today, and he is on day three of the worming granules. I hope it's nothing serious, it could just be the worms, as the vet thought at the beginning of the week. He is very bright and much livelier than he has been before, so I don't think he's feeling off colour, but will get him back in to the vet if it continues. Any ideas? I have scared myself by reading about FIP, but I think he would be quite subdued and sick with this though, not getting more lively. it's just that I don't know what he has been in contact with. He is peeing and pooing as normal now, and regularly using his litter tray. Any thoughts? 

Keep you posted.......


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I've probably missed you but I doubt ,from what you have said that there is to much to worry about.Kittens do seem to have little pot bellies.If he is being wormed it should be fine.I have no knowledge of FIP .Sometimes the internet is "not" our friend.Unless you have a reason to think on these lines then I would forget all about it.As you say I think there would be something wrong if there was any chance of it.Pan is a good name,The Greek God of Hunting,something he will, if only in a kitten way,possibly grow up to be good at:thumbup:


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

I agree that a slightly swollen belly is almost definitely nothing to worry about in this situation. It's so many years since I've had any experience with kittens but I know that when I've taken adult strays in they do tend to have swollen tums for a little while, maybe worms as mentioned above, but I also wonder whether it could be something to do with the adjustment to being properly fed after a time of not getting enough to eat. After all, when the vet examines a sick cat they can often feel food in that area and they ask whether your cat has just eaten that day so as to be able to rule out anything nasty.


----------



## kgb26 (Oct 6, 2010)

Thankyou, that has put my mind at rest. He is turning into quite a little piglet!
He absolutley loves the kitten milk I bought for him, but I wonder whether I am giving him a bit too much. He wolfs down every meal as if it where his last, which I supose, when he was living in the wild, it may well have been. 

I took him out for a cuddle this morning and he just purred and purred louder than I have ever heard him purr before. He has been a bit naughty with my daughter, and grabbed hold of her with his claws and teeth. He seems to think of her as a sibling, his behaviour is totally different around her than with us, he just wants to play when he sees her. I have told her to stop playing when he does this, or to encourage him to do it to a toy instead. 

Speaking of which, the mouse toy I bought him with a bell on it's tail has been taken to bed with him and is getting a thorough mauling on a regular basis! This is really encouraging, although he is still very nervous, he wants to play.
I am gradually getting him used to me holding him standing up, so that I can eventually transport him into different rooms in the house whilst he feels safe.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

kgb26 said:


> Thankyou, that has put my mind at rest. He is turning into quite a little piglet!
> He absolutley loves the kitten milk I bought for him, but I wonder whether I am giving him a bit too much. He wolfs down every meal as if it where his last, which I supose, when he was living in the wild, it may well have been.
> 
> I took him out for a cuddle this morning and he just purred and purred louder than I have ever heard him purr before. He has been a bit naughty with my daughter, and grabbed hold of her with his claws and teeth. He seems to think of her as a sibling, his behaviour is totally different around her than with us, he just wants to play when he sees her. I have told her to stop playing when he does this, or to encourage him to do it to a toy instead.
> ...


Hi He is possibly going to have "socialisation" problems as he is very young and away from mum and siblings early.They are the teachers, so you are now going to have to take over that role.Would it be possible to have him out of the cage more,using it more for overnight and when you have to leave him for any length of time.He needs to be running about and playing to stop boredom setting in,which could make him more "bitey"Lots of interactive play with him will help to build the bond,dont use your hands/fingers as toys though.Wand type toys are good for keeping them amused and your hands safe:lol:If he bites/scratches dont use any kind of punishment,vocal or physical,just stop play and walk away.Ignore him for a couple of minutes and then start to play again.Repeat this as often as you have to but be consistant and anybody playing with him must do the same.Ping pong balls are great fun and keep them active.Do you have a scratch post,this will help to teach him where he can scratch rather than on you furniture.Lots of us on the forum have had little issues with biting/scratching which is in most cases just natural kitten behaviour but sometimes it needs to be corrected, but with kindness .Sorry this has turned into an essay:lol:


----------



## kgb26 (Oct 6, 2010)

He's out and about! We had a little play and now he's on a little voyage of discovery, he is in a corner where I have some old stationary boxes stacked up, and there is a lot of scrabbling coming from behind there. I'm sure he'll come out when he's hungry. 

Worst case scenario, I'll have to fish him out. The room is fairly secure, being the old dairy of the house which has a tiled floor, so there are no floorboards for him to get underneath....

We have an old farmhouse, so I am not letting him into the main part of the house until he is a bit bigger, lots of places for him to get stuck!

Thanks for all the advice....


----------



## kgb26 (Oct 6, 2010)

The Kitten diary continues.........We are finally making some real progress....
at first he was too scared to leave his cage and would just shoot off and hide in the corner if he was put out into the room, but now, he is leaving his cage volantarily to come out and play. He loves being cuddled and held, and although I know we have a long road to go, we are starting to see the happy kitten come out in my scared little man. 

I bought a kitten harness and lead which has really helped. He feels really safe in it, and actuallly purrs when I put it on him. He has visited three rooms on it now, and it has kept him safe as we have a lot of places that it is not safe for him to go, he was prevented from shooting down the back of the log burner using this method! I don't pull him, but just let him go where he wants to go. Tonight he sat in the living room with us on the sofa, with the help of some chopped chicken which my husband hand fed him, he eventually just started to go to sleep. We are lucky that he will do anything for chopped chicken, so this has helped as well. 

He goes back in his cage at night, and gets really excited when I clean his cage out in the mornings, he loves clean newspaper and litter and bowls and his morning cuddles. We still have some 'off days', when he seems a bit scared, but on the whole I think we are winning.

The funniest thing was when he first saw the television...his eyes were out on stalks and his ears twitching like crazy not knowing what to make of it!

He's back in to the vets next week for his inoculations, and yes, his chip.....he's definatley staying!!!!


----------



## Tidgy (Jun 30, 2010)

lol, bless him, sound slike real progress


----------

